
Google: How can I use spreadsheets to answer some of my many questions about the world? - nickb
http://documents.google.com/support/spreadsheets/bin/answer.py?answer=54199
======
hhm
Hahaha... I was going to submit this here but I didn't remember my login
password, and to my surprise, discovered there was no way to get a password
reminder from the site. So I posted it to reddit instead. Now I found my
password, but it was late: the link was posted here too, already :)

I think Hacker News needs: password reminders, and an option for changing
passwords.

------
gibsonf1
Is it possible to do a google lookup outside of a spreadsheet? Now that would
be very useful for outside apps. :)

------
edw519
The greatest thing since =GoogleLookup("bread"; "sliced")

